# step-grandson



## entrapta

step-grandson


Come si potrebbe risolvere in italiano in una frase del genere (non so nulla dei vari tizi): My greatest debt is to my family..... my wife.. my step-grandson XXX etc. E' chiaro che si parla di un nipote non bìologico ma non posso spiegarlo così.... è terribile. Nipote acquisito? Boh


----------



## elfa

_Nipotastr_o?


----------



## rrose17

_...a mia moglie, suo nipote?_


----------



## london calling

Ecco, mio marito è nonno, perché la sua prima figlia ha una bambina, ma non sono io la mamma della sua prima figlia (la nonna non c'è più purtroppo da tanti anni)... la bambina non mi chiama nonna, come giusto che sia: sono la moglie del nonno e la mamma dello zio. Per me la bimba è la nipotina di mio marito e a dir la verità preferisco dire "la mia nipotina acquisita" (esattamente come io parlo delle _sorelle_ di mio figlio e non delle sue _sorellastre: _aggiungo inoltre che le figlie di mio marito non mi hanno mai chiamata la loro_ matrigna_).


----------



## Lorena1970

rrose17 said:


> _...a mia moglie, suo nipote?_



Io userei questa formula. "suo nipote XXX"


----------



## entrapta

scusate però non si trova dopo mia moglie non volevo fuorviare (non credo sia il nipote della moglie): dice to my wife XXX, my son XXX, my daughter in law Funda (turkish) and my step grandson Ferhat (presumably turkish too)...


----------



## rrose17

Then it's her son, it sounds like ...e suo figlio.


----------



## london calling

entrapta said:


> scusate però non si trova dopo mia moglie non volevo fuorviare (non credo sia il nipote della moglie): dice to my wife XXX, my son XXX, my daughter in law Funda (turkish) and my step grandson Ferhat (presumably turkish too)...


Cioè, è figlio della moglie  del figlio, non del figlio? Ne sei sicuro? Solo perché ha un nome turco non vuol dire che il padre non possa essere inglese.


----------



## entrapta

no lo so.... ma già che con le parentele non ci capisco nulla... certo non è detto che non sia figlio della moglie ma ...non lo so... non so nemmeno di che grado possa essere. Potrebbe essere il figlio della moglie del figlio...in effetti... letta così ha più senso.


----------



## Lorena1970

entrapta said:


> my daughter in law Funda (turkish) and my step grandson Ferhat (presumably turkish too) (cioè parrebbe il nipote della sua cognata-daughter in law, e potrebbe tornare con "step grandson"...??? BOH.......)...


----------



## luway

Lorena, attenzione, la moglie di un figlio è la nuora, non la cognata (moglie di fratello).. Per il resto, anche a me suonerebbe che sia quella la relazione: step-grandson = figlio (da precedente matrimonio) della moglie del figlio.


----------



## Lorena1970

luway said:


> Lorena, attenzione, la moglie di un figlio è la nuora, non la cognata (moglie di fratello)..Infatti a me Funda pare la sorella della moglie, daughter in law appunto...


----------



## luway

Se fosse la sorella della moglie, sarebbe allora 'sister-in-law' (cognata). A me pare più probabile Funda sia la moglie del figlio (che aveva già un figlio, Ferhat, 'di primo letto') perché viene menzionata dopo 'my son' e chiamata appunto 'daughter-in-law' (nuora).


----------



## Lorena1970

luway said:


> Se fosse la sorella della moglie, sarebbe allora 'sister-in-law' (cognata). A me pare più probabile Funda sia la moglie del figlio (che aveva già un figlio, Ferhat, 'di primo letto') perché viene menzionata dopo 'my son' e chiamata appunto 'daughter-in-law' (nuora).



Probabilmente - poiché questo "step-grandson non si sa per certo chi sia- è così. Io fatto confusione senza dubbio...


----------



## CPA

Concordo con LC: _nipote acquisito._


----------



## whi

'cuginastro' e 'nipotastro' non sono parle italiane di parentela, sono formazioni scherzose ottenute aggiungendo il peggiorativo_ -astro_ : Gastone o tifosi della Lazio
Un nipote acquisito sarebbe il coniuge di un nipote. in questo caso una traduzione corretta è il figliastro di mio figlio.


----------



## london calling

CPA said:


> Concordo con LC: _nipote acquisito._


Actually entrapta said it first! I just confirmed that's what I thought it meant.. Anyway, it's entrapta's decision in the end.


----------



## entrapta

I guess I'll go for it since no one among the natives confirmed that from the sentence is absolutely clear that we're talking about the biological son of the author's daughter-in-law (and not his son's), even though it would make perfect sense.


----------



## rrose17

Actually entrapta I said that back in post #7. 
to my wife XXX, my son XXX, my daughter in law Funda and her son Ferhat ...


----------



## entrapta

I guess that's it then.... thanks to all


----------



## whi

entrapta said:


> I guess* I'll go for it *since no one among the natives confirmed that from the sentence is absolutely clear that we're talking abou*t the biological son* of the author's daughter-in-law (and not his son's), even though it would make perfect sense.


. Non ho capito se hai scelto* nipote acquisito.*
Sia nel caso Ferhat sia di primoletto o di secondo di Funda, nipote acquisito é errato.


----------



## entrapta

Volevo ma adesso scelgo la soluzione figlio di tizia (cioè la nuora)


----------



## whi

entrapta said:


> Volevo ma adesso scelgo la soluzione figlio di tizia (cioè la nuora)


hai due possibilità o 'funda e suo figlio di primo letto' oppure seguendo la  classificazione, mio figlio, mia nuora e il figliastro di mio figlio.
Queste sono una traduzione _esatta_, poi puoi fare come vuoi, naturalmente, tanto nessuno dei tuoi lettori conosce la terminologia corretta, penso che accetterebbero anche _nipotastro_, se è per questo.
_P.S. la seconda sarebbe la più sicura siccome non sappiamo se ferhat è un figlio *'naturale'*_


----------



## Lorena1970

whi said:


> 'funda e il suo figlio di primo letto'



Scusa whi, ma quando mai in un discorso/ringraziamento ufficiale come pare il contesto di Entrapta uno specifica "il suo figlio di primo letto"...Daaai!
Io concordo con la versione di rrose "mia nuora Funda e suo figlio Ferhat......", niente letti né figliastri, secondo me


----------



## entrapta

Di primo letto mai lo userei... poteva andare bene negli anni cinquanta forse...


----------



## whi

entrapta said:


> ... poteva andare bene negli anni cinquanta forse...


è un termine del codice civile, non ha età. ma suona male.' Funda e suo figlio' si *comprende *abbastanza.
 Sono intervenuto per informare della* differenza* tra le due lingue , mentre 'in-law' si può tradurre sempre, 'step' vale solo per genitori e fratelli e ho sottolineato che non si possono *scambiare*. 
Se volessi essere preciso puoi sostituire l'orribile 'letto' con 'nozze' o altro. All the best!


----------



## Lorena1970

whi said:


> Se volessi essere preciso puoi sostituire l'orribile 'letto' con 'nozze' o altro.



whi, nessuno obietta la precisione della tua analisi, credo, ma si chiede sempre il contesto perché la traduzione letterale spesso non funziona.
Davanti a una corte di giustizia probabilmente si usa "di primo letto/di prime nozze", ma, ripeto, *in un discorso di ringraziamento,* per quanto formale possa essere,* è importante trovare il termine giusto* e tradurre il senso, l'atmosfera e l'eleganza del discorso piuttosto che i dettagli linguistici (naturalmente senza tradire i vari significati)
My 2 cents


----------



## whi

Lorena1970 said:


> ,* è importante trovare il termine giusto* e tradurre il senso, l'atmosfera e l'eleganza del discorso piuttosto che i dettagli linguistici (naturalmente senza tradire i vari significati)


...e qual'è questo termine giusto per 'step grandson', mi sembra di capire che si voglia solo omettere il termine, giusto o sbagliato che sia. Mi pare che 'suo figlio' non è preciso.


----------



## Lorena1970

> Originally Posted by *whi
> *...e qual'è questo termine giusto per 'step grandson'... Mi pare che 'suo figlio' non è preciso.



Allora: pare appurato che lo step-grandson è il figlio della nuora del personaggio principale (colui che pronuncia il discorso), nato da una precedente relazione e non dalla relazione (attualmente in corso, parrebbe...) con il figlio dello stesso.
Ora, chiarito questo - fatto saliente per identificare Ferhat - e chiarito che "nipotastro" è alquanto Disneyano e poco consono al contesto, che "il figliastro di mio figlio" suona sia inelegante che troppo ridondante all'interno di un discorso semi-formale (a chi può mai interessare l'esatta descrizione del grado di parentela in questo ambito...? L'importante è che i ringraziamenti raggiungano i diretti interessati, no?), cosa rimane affinché Ferhat sia nominato nel discorso? Un semplice "_Grazie a.......mia nuora Funda e suo figlio Ferhat_" mi sembra sia corretto, incisivo e più che aderente al testo, nonché sufficiente per far capire anche ai lettori che Ferhat NON è suo nipote "di sangue" ma è comunque un membro della famiglia ben preciso e degno di rispetto.
That's it


----------



## entrapta

Hey-man


----------



## BristolGirl




----------

